# UKC Show Longmont, CO in July



## WindSwept Poodles (Nov 25, 2012)

You know I will be there, lol. Since I talked you into going :laugh2:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes you did lol it should be interesting I was training Jazz how to gait and stack (she still wants to do her automatic sit) but training is on hold until I can use my left arm again...


----------

